# Another E collar question



## MaxxDecoy (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay. A year ago I swore I'd never use one. When I finally got a real dog I could train I said "No". Well after much time watching DVD's and talking to and watching pros work with one, I realize what a valuable training tool it is. Besides, Butch is starting to give me that 'did-you-have-to-yank-that-dang-chain-again-over-that?' look lately. 

So on the advice I have garnered here and elsewhere I am looking to buy an e-collar. I ran into some extra cash making this a reasonble decision. An easier sell after she got 450 sqft of laminate flooring this spring.  I have it narrowed down to three after research. TT Pro 100, TT Sport Combo, Sport Dog 1825 or 2000.

Pro 100, best choice by 100% but $450+ is a tough sell even with windfall cash in my house. 
Sport Combo - great choice and an easier sell at just over $250. Might be able to throw in the tracer lights. 
Sport Dog models - I like Chris Akins charisma and Dokken's kennels are 35 miles from my house. Ain't marketing grand? It works even when we know better. 

So it comes down to am I really giving up that much with the Sport Combo? and a) any reason not to look at SportDog? b)Any real reason to look at SportDog?

BTW what is the margin on these things? Holy smokes! All the websites are premo by the manufacturers and everyone that sells them can't find enough reasons to entice you to their ecollars on their website. Must be like 80% or something. 

Also I am greener than the buds on trees in Ontario right now at dog training if that matters. Any advice you give may save a dog from a POS trainer. 

Thanks in advance for replying.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

I have the TriTronics Sport Combo and it works just fine. Only thing I don't like, compared to the models with the "tube" style transmitter, is that the buttons are easily pressed on accident if not careful. The tube style transmitters have a guard that makes the buttons recessed enough that you can have it in your back pocket and not press buttons. I've just gotten in the habbit of turning the transmitter off if it's not in my hand/running my dogs but only after accidently shocking a dog while it was in a coat pocket and I leaned against something etc...

IMO stay away from anything not Tri Tronics or Dogtra for quality and customer service reasons.

Good luck


----------



## ajcsurf (Mar 4, 2009)

I have the sport Basic and I love it. I'm a first time e-collar trainer as well. I bought the basic because I didn't really see why I needed twice as many levels of stimulation when my dog is responding to levels 1.5-2.5 out of 10. Maybe for finer adjustments? Mine has worked out great. And with the button issue, you get used to turning it off when you aren't using it. This saves battery life anyways! 

good luck,
AJ


----------



## rammmor (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the pro 100 because of the low, medium, high intensity changes you can make with the two buttons. When intensity/excitement goes up pup doesn't always respond to the same level stimulation. I can up the correction quickly without having to look down and fumble with a dial...


----------



## MaxxDecoy (Feb 19, 2009)

rammmor said:


> I like the pro 100 because of the low, medium, high intensity changes you can make with the two buttons. When intensity/excitement goes up pup doesn't always respond to the same level stimulation. I can up the correction quickly without having to look down and fumble with a dial...


Exactly. That is the redeeming quality I see in the pro 100. And it is easier to handle with big gloved hands. Along with the qualities mentioned earlier by Rick_C about the Tube transmitter. It may be a 10year quality collar but the $200 difference is enough to get me to think it over. Not sure the extra range matters to me that much.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Go to http://www.collarclinic.com/ and get yourself a Flyway G2 for $349 from the internet specials page. I like having the high, medium, and low momentary available and one constant. I use the momentary a lot more.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

There is a used G2 Pro 100 in the classified section now for $275.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Just like a gun, car, or really anything, you get what you pay for. Spend what you can afford, but spend enough to get the best. Tri Tronics are far and away the best and will last you through several dogs if you take care of them. TT has strange pricing, many are dealers for TT and can offer you 10% off the MSRP, but if you go right to TT website you can buy them at 10% off MSRP and they are the M in MSRP..????? None the less great products and you can't go wrong. 
One option could be to ask your buddies or if they have an old collar that is worn out and ready for the trash. TT has a 25% off special for trade ins, but you have to call and ask (I think it is still going on)


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a G2 70, and a G3 Pro 100. Both get high reviews from me. My dad has a Sport combo, and my dad has complained about the dial not being as easy to adjust, and the buttons being too easy to push. His model is a few years old, and I don't know how they have changed (if they have) but his transmitter is not rechargable. He has to pack 9v batteries with him when he takes his month long hunting trip, whereas the tube style transmitters are all rechargable.


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

You may want to look at the mid range Dogtra Collars as well. I have an old 1600 that I really like and it has held up very well. I just purchased a G3 Flyway and so far it seems to be a well made product. 

The dogtras are compact and I like how they have moved the nic and cont button to the side. TT tubes are bigger and more cumbersome but I like how they feel in the hand. 

I'm not sure I would buy a Sportdog but that's just me


----------



## MaxxDecoy (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Everyone. I am leaning to the TT sport combo until I know I am die hard hooked on this. But honestly for the moment my enthusiasm has been tempered as the economy has reached my household last week. We'll land on our feet, we always do and end up better in the end, but it puts a person into temporary cash hoarding mode. Just stalling on pulling the trigger now.


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

another avenue to consider is the reconditioned units available at collar clinic


----------



## YELOMAN (Nov 10, 2007)

I bought the sport combo, but I actually think I would have been fime with the Basic. I am just a beginner as far as training and having my first dog. I do not even come close to using all the features of the combo. Only problem I have had is the intensity dial fell off I just recieved it back and it was still under warranty Tri-Tronics was very easy to deal with.


----------

